# [SOLVED]Cannot connect to network need help

## blue_k

Hello,

I have an Intel 82579V Gigabit LAN, and cannot get it to work. Everytime dhcpcd tries to start, it says "Error interface eth0 does not exist, make sure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your device, Error net.eth0 failed to start and Error cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start. Eth0 is not in ifconfig. I think it is a module problem. Does anyone know how my kernel configuration should look for the nic?

----------

## BillWho

blue_k,

Try 

```
 lspci -n
```

chrooted from a live cd and entering the results here http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

That should identify your card.

----------

## blue_k

Thank you for your help. It turns out that I needed to be compiling the e1000e module and use that, I was using the e1000 module. Thank you again, my network is now working!

----------

